

QuickTile, a tool to organize windows - vonuebelgarten
http://ssokolow.github.com/quicktile/
I just can't believe I survived too long without this tool.  I suggest anyone who uses large screens to test it.
======
vonuebelgarten
I just can't believe I survived using a large monitor setup (1920x1080px +
laptop screen) for so long without this tool.

Also, I'm not a fan of tiling window managers, but optional tiling is very
useful for coding and browsing.

Do anybody have experiences to share about similar tools?

